# AML track: shorted me ties?



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Just got some AML track today from Accucraft. Surprised that last 2" of track has no ties. Is this typical for them, or any manufacturer? Do they expect you to buy more ties, or cut track?
Dissapointed.
Marty.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think they shorted you,, space them out evenly and see how it looks.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, yes that is normal. I've laid about 4 boxes recently and they are all that way. The ties come bunched up but can be spread out a tad to go the complete length. I have mostly the 5' lengths. There should have been a few extra tie strips in your box along with some joiners.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Got joiners (loose in box!) but no ties. Should call them and see what they say.
Thx.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, definitely call Accucraft. I have received excellent customer service from them in the past.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Skeeterweazel said:


> Got joiners (loose in box!) but no ties. Should call them and see what they say.
> Thx.


Marty,

Ask for Cliff when you call. Great service with these folks.


----------



## Skeeterweazel (Feb 11, 2014)

Thx. I'll straighten ties and go from there.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

You should get some extra loose ties in each box. You should be able to get better prices from a dealer than direct from Accucraft.


----------

